# Monday SS



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm not going to fight the weekend so I'm opting to go Monday a.m. early. Be in the drink by 6:00 a.m. Let me know if anyone wants to hook up. I'll be in brand spankin' new 4WD Boone & Crockett tackle box and if you want a ride from Houston we can meet up prior.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

How did you do?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

john.grady said:


> How did you do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Cancelled. Weather man was wrong. Winds picked up a little and some storms showed on radar.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Wife and I went yesterday afternoon. Bouncy but fishable. Green was just out of reach for light casting gear. Had the beach to ourselves. Pulled up to a likely looking spot with a bunch of gulls on the beach. They all over somebody's hardhead morgue. Should have just left when I saw that. Fished bait for awhile and caught 12 million hardheads of all sizes. Couldn't even catch a whiting. The catfish were on it so fast nothing else had a chance.

Tried crabbing and caught a bunch, all sponges. The amazing thing about the surf though is even with all the disappointment we still had fun.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Instigator said:


> Wife and I went yesterday afternoon. Bouncy but fishable. Green was just out of reach for light casting gear. Had the beach to ourselves. Pulled up to a likely looking spot with a bunch of gulls on the beach. They all over somebody's hardhead morgue. Should have just left when I saw that. Fished bait for awhile and caught 12 million hardheads of all sizes. Couldn't even catch a whiting. The catfish were on it so fast nothing else had a chance.
> 
> Tried crabbing and caught a bunch, all sponges. The amazing thing about the surf though is even with all the disappointment we still had fun.


The crabbing is amazing right now. Last weekend we put 4 tomato stakes tied with string and chicken drumstick and loaded up the coolers. I tried playing with a fish bite on a string and that out caught the chicken 5 to 1.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We loaded up on crabs a few times. Just use one of those yellow commercial traps and let it sit the whole time. Mullet works good. Like other guy said. lot of sponge crabs maybe 1 keeper to ever 4 sponge. Remember you can keep undersized crab for bait but need to keep separated from your eating crab. Wish that crab froze well would be saving up for winter and spring, o well.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Cooked freezes well. Bait, not so well.Meat shrivels up, my .02.


----------

